

Thoughts on making regexs easier to read - fogus
http://martinfowler.com/bliki/ComposedRegex.html

======
FluidDjango
I'd appreciate it if tutorials on regex would use such methods.

Sorry, but it still hurts this noob's brain to try to decipher (let alone
write) regex. ...and I feel really bad about "cookbooking" by cutting and
pasting someone else's regex solution (even just for checking validity of an
email address) without making sure it makes sense to me.

------
skwaddar
The easiest way to read regexs is to learn the syntax!

